# Cornmarket Foursight Savings Plan



## busybanjo (19 Jun 2012)

Hi, I am a public servant and have a modest AVC with Cornmarket investments. Recently one of their advisers has been exhorting me to consider one of  their Foursight Savings Plans as an alternative to a monthly AVC contribution. Does anyone know about these and whether they deliver in the long term. The setup sounds complicated, with payments of dividends rather than interest.
Many thanks,
Busybanjo


----------



## celebtastic (19 Jun 2012)

See here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=168818

I get a very bad feeling from the charging structure of these sort of vehicles. They can be inflexible and are often very poor value.


----------



## busybanjo (19 Jun 2012)

Many thanks for that and for the link-I think I'll stick with my ordinary deposit account for now. 
Busybanjo.


----------

